# Looking for Bikepacking ideas in Upstate NY



## FlatTyre (Aug 14, 2012)

Me and my buddies want to try bikepacking a little bit. Probably a 2 day type of thing. Is there any trails in upstate NY that anyone can recommend?


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

If you do not get a response here, also try the regional forums.


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

check out the erie canal trail Parks & Trails New York - Canalway Trail


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Check out the Moose River Plains

ADK Bikepacking « littlecircles

Also, lots of Google Earth data available for MTB and snowmo trail on the NY DEC site under mapping and recreation.


----------



## swl7 (Sep 4, 2012)

if you plan to go, try out the Parks By Nature NY state parks guide app. it's pretty useful for offline maps and recording trail data


----------

